# Uterine artery Notching



## drufolo (Oct 5, 2010)

What is the diagnosis code for Uterine Artery Notching?


----------



## preserene (Oct 5, 2010)

Uterine Artery notch occurs in preganncy and as the pregnancy advances it can get worse from mild to severe type so much so that it interferes in the placental blood supply- causing *Placental Insufficiency*. 
So the effect is Placental Insufficiency. ( you can code that )
 To be more specific it is found as *abnormal finding in** Doppler Ultra Sound *.
So you can assign the code *793.99*- Abnormal placental Findingsby xray or US method.

Does this help ?


----------



## drufolo (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you I's a great help.


----------

